# Bicolano: sisay man yan asa kpa saeya



## tulatula

Hi! I'm trying to figure out the translation to this "Sisay man yan asa kpa saeya"
and I'm wondering what dialect it is. Possibly bicolano?


----------



## mataripis

i asked the Bikolanon and they said;  Sino naman iyan? aasa kapa sa kaniya? (Who's he/she,  hoping to patronize you?)


----------



## meowchi

This is Bicolano. "_Sisay man yan_" is a question, it can be translated to "_Sino naman yan_?" (_Who's that_?). 

This is usually spoken in an angry tone. As shown on the next sentence "asa kpa saeya", this sounds sarcastic & in Filipino it can be translated to "asa ka pa sakanya" . (Asa = Hope/Faith/Trust). What the speaker might mean is "huwag ka ng umasa sa kanya". 


In english, my guess would be that this can be translated to "Who does he/she think he/she is? Don't waste your faith/trust in him/her." 


Hope this helps. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

